# Where to get color copies made



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking at having a bunch of brochures made up. Anyone recommend a print shop that is reasonable


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The UPS store in Navarre has been great. I used a highly recomended printing store down town Pensacola last year and was not happy. Office Depot is a joke. Those are the only 3 I have tried. The UPS store was less $ and far better work for my flyers and business cards.


----------

